# All day testing?



## len173 (22 Jun 2009)

Hey, just curious if someone has been through this.

I am going for my Cfat, medical, and interview next week. I have to do it all in one day, and I have to go out of town. The Cfat will be first, med second, and interview last. So should I just wear my tie and dress shirt to the Cfat and wear it all day? Or could I wear comfortable clothes for the exam, and then change before my interview? I'm not sure what the standard is for the Cfat, and if it looks good to be dressed up for that as well.

Thanks, it is appreciated.


----------



## agenteagle (22 Jun 2009)

If you search one day processing this question has been answered before.

To answer your question as I did this on April 16th some people were dressed in shirt and tie some were in jeans and a t-shirt for the CFAT only. I was dressed in dress pants, dress, shoes and a polo shirt tucked in. Kind of a business casual look. 

I did the CFAT then changed into shorts and t-shirt as I was told to do for the medical and then change back to my business casual clothes. You don't need to be dressed in a suit however if your do it not over dressed it's up to you.

If you do get a job offer wear a suit to the swear in though.

Good luck. Get lots of sleep the night before because it's a long day.


----------



## Flap Jack (22 Jun 2009)

I had my CFAT on a different day and just wore jeans/t-shirt to that.
I did have my medical and interview on the same day, I just wore t-shirt and shorts to the medical then changed into buisness casual (dress pants/shoes/shirt)

Good luck!


----------



## bomber12 (22 Jun 2009)

I am going for my "one day processing" like you are and I am going out of town for it as well. I leave in 2 weeks for it. All I am going to wear is dress pants, nice button up shirt and a good casual but professional looking jacket. I think wearing a suit on that day would be a little much but that is just my opinion. 
Good luck!


----------



## len173 (22 Jun 2009)

Awesome, thanks guys. Good luck to everyone as well.


----------



## Thermal (22 Jun 2009)

Yup, it's a good idea to dress up for your interview.

I've had my medical exam and the interview on the same day. I showed up with jean and t-shirt for my medical first and then I used their washroom to change my cloths to my suit that I packed in my bag.

My career counselor saw me changed to my suit and waiting outside patiently. ( I had to wait 3 hours between my medical and my interview at the time). He called me a few minutes later and offered me an early interview instead of after waiting 3 hours. That was very nice of him.


----------



## Otis (22 Jun 2009)

Thermal said:
			
		

> Yup, it's a good idea to dress up for your interview.
> 
> My career counselor saw me changed to my suit and waiting outside patiently. ( I had to wait 3 hours between my medical and my interview at the time). He called me a few minutes later and offered me an early interview instead of after waiting 3 hours. That was very nice of him.



It's true ... showing that you're interested, showing that you care to make a good impression, doing your homework and looking the part will all assist you in getting more helpful treatment and sometimes catching a break. 

We don't discriminate against anyone, but like any employer / person hiring, we want to know that you really want the job. I've had people come in looking to join and they sit in front of me all slouched and wearing hats and sunglasses (that they chose not to remove), hungover, still stoned, even admitting it! How much do I really think they WANT the job, let alone how much do I want to hire them?


----------



## Rinker (23 Jun 2009)

lol, drunk and stoned at the recruiting center looking for a job. I don't think anyone would hire someone that ignorant no matter what the job.

Anyways, I did all my testing in one day midday, I wore decent clothes and was comfortable aside from how hot and stuffy it was in the testing room. They do like it when you have a clean look and nice clothes on. As for the medical I was flexible enough in my clothes to do it with just taking off my shirt. So just dress nice and relax, there was way to many uptight people the day I was there twiddling there thumbs looking towards the ground.


----------



## agenteagle (23 Jun 2009)

Funny talking about people being drunk for the interview after my medical they told me to go buy lunch for myself up to $16 just keep the receipt and I would get the money back. She said just don't buy beer with your lunch because will won't cover that. I said why on earth would I buy a beer if I'm about to have a job interview? She told me it happen many times. Some people are not to bright!


----------



## traviss-g (23 Jun 2009)

WOW! They bought you lunch!? Lucky...no one ever bought me lunch  :'(.


----------



## bomber12 (2 Jul 2009)

So for regular force there is no PT test at all? no push ups or anything?
I keep seeing that for reserve there is but no info on regular.


----------



## Otis (2 Jul 2009)

bomber12 said:
			
		

> So for regular force there is no PT test at all? no push ups or anything?
> I keep seeing that for reserve there is but no info on regular.



Not at the CFRC ... the testing for RegF is done on day 2 or 3 of BMQ.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2009)

bomber12 said:
			
		

> I keep seeing that for reserve there is but no info on regular.



Really ?

Theres no information at all ?

Not even on this site ?

What a tragedy........i'm so sorry.


----------



## Vimy_gunner (16 Nov 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> It's true ... showing that you're interested, showing that you care to make a good impression, doing your homework and looking the part will all assist you in getting more helpful treatment and sometimes catching a break.
> 
> We don't discriminate against anyone, but like any employer / person hiring, we want to know that you really want the job. I've had people come in looking to join and they sit in front of me all slouched and wearing hats and sunglasses (that they chose not to remove), hungover, still stoned, even admitting it! How much do I really think they WANT the job, let alone how much do I want to hire them?



Lol, giving me enough fits thinking about walking into the CF for my interview, given that I quit smoking pot four months ago.  I'm guessing the guy that walked in and sat there still stoned got the (six months) and you can apply again remark or worse.  What do you say to the guys who are hungover or still stoned?  Lol  Hearing these stories makes a guy feel a bit more at ease, given (some) of my competition.  Wearing sunglasses, stoned or drunk at an interview. 

 I'm not too bright for smoking pot, but that's gotta be about the worst thing you can do to kill your chances from getting into the CF.  Guessing you're right, they didn't want the job.  

I'm going to show up dressed to the NINE's----         

This may or may not be a bit off topic or somebody may tell me to search for it, but here it goes.  If I want to know EVERYTHING, I mean everything about the trade I'm applying for w/o actually being sworn in yet, is there a way I can do that.  Can a civilian have access to training materials for your occupation.  I want to know my job inside and out before my interview.  I do have recent shortfalls such as a not so great credit payment history (which is in the process of being remedied) and with quitting pot recently, so I'm hoping that I can make up for that with enthusiasm, knowledge and desire to be accepted.  

Is trade specific information (beyond what's on the CF site and the six minute video) about my trade available?  Documents that will teach me steps to firing a howitzer, every part available and more detailed job descriptions for all the seven positions of field artillery duties along with anything else I can't think of due to lack of knowledge.  Can't make up for the past, but I want to show how badly I want the job.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2009)

I don't think you need to know your job _that_ in depth for your interview.  After all, you haven't even been on trades training yet, how can you know _everything_ about the job?  Don't forget, there's parts of the interview that have nothing to do with your trade choice at all.


----------



## Vimy_gunner (17 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I don't think you need to know your job _that_ in depth for your interview.  After all, you haven't even been on trades training yet, how can you know _everything_ about the job?  Don't forget, there's parts of the interview that have nothing to do with your trade choice at all.



Yeah, I hear ya.  I'm preparing well for those other areas that you've mentioned.  Just trying to cover every aspect so that they're going to have a tough time denying my application.  In other words, doing what I can to entice the recruiter into overlooking areas where one would consider myself, as having a blemish.  

And I have been told by my recruiter to know everything I can about my trade.  I took that in the literal sense, so that explains my reasoning.

Cheers


----------



## bullitt (30 Nov 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Really ?
> 
> Theres no information at all ?
> 
> ...



Lol too funny!


----------



## BearPusher (1 Dec 2009)

Vimy_gunner said:
			
		

> ...In other words, doing what I can to entice the recruiter into overlooking areas where one would consider myself, as having a blemish.



Considering that I've done two interviews now I wouldn't recommend that. If there's anything "questionable" or doesn't look great just spit it out and discuss it openly instead of trying to gently dodge the subject. These guys know what they're doing just answer the questions and explain yourself as necessary. They understand that people aren't perfect.

I don't know if Vimy has done his interview by now but I'm tossing this in if anybody comes across this later.


----------



## Vimy_gunner (3 Oct 2010)

Hey, I've been away from the site for the better part of a year or at least chose not to login. I just wanted to say that my comments were not made with the intention of giving others advice to dodge or lie about potential blemishes by keeping them on the down low. It was more of a sugar coating on the good stuff and that's it. If you read my signature, which comes from one of my favourite movies The Kingdom of Heaven, there's a knight saying "Tell the truth, even if it leads to your death".  So, I wasn't talking about dodging or being dishonest with recruiters. 

Dressing up and looking the part of a professional is a means of sugar coating your application process, considering some in this thread were alluding to the fact that potential recruits were showing up stoned, drunk, wearing shades and listening to an mp3 while the recruiter was even speaking. 

I apologize for the false impression my previous post gave. I was honest all the way with my application and all went smoothly despite having some blemishes, lol.


----------

